# 2000pt Heresy Iron Warriors for Cities of Death



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi
I have a small problem.
I am facing a battle between space marines and Iron Warriors.
I am taking Iron Warriors, we will be fighting the siege of Terra.
My Iron Warriors will be using standard C:SM as they have not yet been corrupted by the Warp.
I have never played cities of death or used city fight rules.
I am hoping for some help with my list.
I am using a Master of the Armoury (gives Dreadnoughts as elite choice) 250pts
A large Devestator squad 365pts
3 Grav Tanks 270pts
3 Dreadnoughts (elite) 360pts
3 Dreadnoughts (HS) 360pts
2 10 man and 1 5 man scout squads 385pts
Strategem Combat engineer, Wrecker, ?.
What do you think of my list?
Any use?
Anybody with experience of this sort of battle please feel free to tear it apart.
I feel it is outside my usual box.
I had originally looked to go Grav tanks,Land Speeders, Jetbikes, 3 Vindicators with a Tank captain and fill the rest of the points with scout squads or tactical squads.
I read somewhere that walkers are great in cities so above list.


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

*More info*

I had thought that jet/antigrav would be good in city due to ignoring terrain restrictions.
I chose a large squad of Devvies as the campeign rules gives me a sgt who has the amunition store strategem for free,has a servo arm,gives unit Stubborn, increases Aegis defences by +1, carries a special missile launcher, frag as normal but Krak str8 AP1 and allows 4 other members of his squad to carry the same ML. I increased the size of the unit to give me some wounds. The Master of the Armoury has a full servo harness,thunder hammer and conversion beamer. He also has Orbital bombaardment and bolster defences. I am taking him for the sheer devestation he is going to do at long range, if he sees something he uses the conversion beamer, if not orbital bombardment!
The grav tanks are 12 12 10 fast skimmer, lascannon turret, havoc launcher, pintle plasma gun for total 105pts! 
Dreads, I was wrong about the number, i forgot the devvies take up a HS slot, so I only get 5!, 3 Elite and 2 heavy support.
I was originally thginking of pairing them, anti armor dred TLLC+ML+Havoc launcher and anti personell dred assault cannon,Dccw and heavy flamer with my Ironclad on his own.
I wasn't going to have any tactical marines as I was going to use the rest of my points on scouts.
As I said I have never played this type of battle before and I thought I would have the scouts infiltrated and hidden as near as possible to oponents objective, put my MotA and objective marker in a position with as good long views as possible,same with the devvies but in behind Aegis, have the grav tanks zoom about adding their firepower where possible, and use the dread pairs to stalk enemy units in the ruins. The Iron Clad will head for the opponents objective, hopefully reducing any units defending it enough for my scouts to capture it on last move.
Not very clever or tactically interesting but I hope it works.
If you see any holes please enlighten me.
Thanks


----------

